# Puppy treats



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am currently using the blue buffalo (blue bites ; turkey & chicken) and my Bella doesn't care for them. What are some treats you guys use for your puppies? Tomorrow Bella will be 9 weeks ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie also didnt care for the blue buffalo bites- until I broke them up into pieces, I don't know if it releases the flavor more, or what. But she doesn't eat any of her treats unless they are broken up, she's not so picky about what the food is, but she's EXTREMELY picky about how it's prepared. She's a funny little fluff. Before I figured out the breaking up treats thing I also bought her some pet botanics training minis in chicken flavor and I have to say those are probably her favorite. We don't do treats a whole bunch, I like to use her kibble as a training treat, so when we bring out her real treats she gets that much more excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

I tried doing that haha she chews them for like 3 secs and spits them back out! Anything else I can use for training purposes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Bellamia11 said:


> I tried doing that haha she chews them for like 3 secs and spits them back out! Anything else I can use for training purposes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Small bits of veggies or chicken, or if she's on dry food you can also use that. Search on here all the human foods that are safe for fluffs and try each one out, but do it seperately. If she eats one, wait a day and check her poops, our fluffs are so sensitive. For instance, Sophie LOVES mango, but I can't give it to her because it doesn't agree with her tummy.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

You should try Fruitables, Cheerios (yes, the human ones!), Zuke's peanut butter, or even small pieces of cheese or veggies (like peas). These are the ones that Obi loves!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Marisa....aka (hoaloah). These are great little treats. Cheerios are great because they are so low in calories.


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Thor loves the cloud star mini buddy bites! They come in peanut butter and sweet potato! Made in the USA and grain free!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Meilerca said:


> Thor loves the cloud star mini buddy bites! They come in peanut butter and sweet potato! Made in the USA and grain free!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 I think you mean Buddy Biscuits by Cloud Star. Zoe loves those....the Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits in Peanut Butter are her favorite. :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Green beans , carrots tiny pieces of boiled chicken bits of apples are what I give mine. They do love Buddy Biscuits and Zukes chicken treats. Actually mine love any treats!


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I think you mean Buddy Biscuits by Cloud Star. Zoe loves those....the Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits in Peanut Butter are her favorite. :chili:


Hahaha yea that's them lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are great and low calorie too!! I don't want Zoe to be over weight and at our last vet visit a few weeks ago she was perfect at 5.2 lbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gucci LOVES carrots. She sees me peeling them and comes running into the kitchen. -- As far as treats, I use BB bits but the chicken flavor ones. I also use the Buddy Biscuits and she loves those too. 
I did Cheerios in the beginning to start her training, but the kids kept eating them and I had none left all the time, so I ended up using her kibble


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome!!! You
Guys are truly great! Ill try fruits tomorrow. Perhaps apples ? Lets hope my little one loves it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

